# [SOLVED][XFCE4] Nieaktwny przyciski resetu i wyłączania

## Bastian82

Witam,

Od pewnego momentu (aktualizacja?) mam niaktywne przyciski wyłączania komputera i resetu. Nie wiem co przestało działać i dlaczego. Sprawdziłem wszystkie pliki odpowiedzialne za ustawienia poprawnego działania, kombinowałem jak "koń pod górkę" jednak bezskutecznie. Prosiłbym uprzejmie o jakieś rady. Wklejam co ważniejsze pliki i outputy:

ck-list-sessions

```

Session3:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-13T19:32:54.985197Z'

   login-session-id = '7'

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = TRUE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-13T19:32:54.773437Z'

   login-session-id = '7'

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2012-02-13T19:32:54.638026Z'

   login-session-id = '7'

```

/etc/slim.conf

```

# Path, X server and arguments (if needed)

# Note: -xauth $authfile is automatically appended

default_path        /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

default_xserver     /usr/bin/X

xserver_arguments   -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

# Commands for halt, login, etc.

halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -h now

reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now

console_cmd         /usr/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/issue; exec /bin/login"

#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/suspend

# Full path to the xauth binary

xauth_path         /usr/bin/xauth 

# Xauth file for server

authfile           /var/run/slim.auth

# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off

numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).

# Valid values: true|false

# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.

# you can place the %session and %theme variables

# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc

# depending of chosen session and slim theme

#

# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need

# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,

# i.e. for freebsd use:

# login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

#login_cmd        exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session ck-launch-session

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.

# They can be used for registering a X11 session with

# sessreg. You can use the %user variable

#

# sessionstart_cmd   some command

# sessionstop_cmd   some command

sessionstart_cmd   /usr/bin/sessreg -a -l :0.0 %user

sessionstop_cmd     /usr/bin/sessreg -d -l :0.0 %user

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no

# Note that this can be overriden by the command line

# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"

daemon   yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).

# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd

# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.

# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

#sessions            xfce4,icewm,wmaker,blackbox

# Alternatively, read available sessions from a directory:

sessiondir           /etc/X11/Sessions

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires media-gfx/imagemagick for import)

# Alternative is media-gfx/scrot. See Gentoo bug 252241 for more info.

screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

#screenshot_cmd      scrot /root/slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain

welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1

# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages

shutdown_msg       The system is halting...

reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line

# for avoid pre-loading the username.

#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set

# Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering

# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature

#auto_login          no

# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 

# randomly choose from

current_theme       slim-gentoo-simple

# Lock file, /etc/init.d/xdm expects slim.pid

lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid

# Log file

logfile             /var/log/slim.log

```

```

cat /home/grzempek/.xinitrc 

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4

#exec startxfce4

#exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startxfce4 

```

```

groups grzempek

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb cron polkituser vboxguest users

```

```

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="pl en"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="python -kde -qt3 -gt4 X pl dbus -hal startup-notification xscreensaver gtk dvd alsa cdr cups win32codecs firefox javascript apng policykit consolekit pam udev"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

```

Z góry dziękuję.Last edited by Bastian82 on Thu Feb 16, 2012 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bastian82

OK, poradziłem sobie z pomocą #gentoo-pl.

Brakowało pliku

```
/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.consolekit.pkla
```

Prawdopodobnie zniknął po którejś aktualizacji....sic!

Zawartość org.freedesktop.consolekit.pkla:

```

[Restart]

Identity=unix-group:users

Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]

Identity=unix-group:users

Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultActive=yes

```

----------

